# How to the traverse the visa minefield?



## ethos15 (Nov 24, 2014)

I was reading a thread which I had hoped to link to, but as a newbie am not allowed so bare with me. It was called can an aussie get extended visa after arrival.

Thanks to all the have posted there already. I am an Australian citizen and was planning to live in Chiang Mai for one year while I study an Australian University course externally (online). I was planning to come back once every 6 months for exams and to visit family and friends. 

I was considering getting the double entry visa (6 months) and then on return to Australia undertake my exams and get another double entry visa for the remaining 6 months.

Does anyone know if this is possible and whether or not there is a period of time that you have to wait before you can apply for the second double entry visa?

I also read a rival forum document related to visa's (again sorry no link):

That I could potentially get a Non-Immigrant “ED” Visa, (I wouldn't imagine my Australian University course mentioned above would be recognised). It talks about the possibility of enrolling in Thai language classes, it goes on to say "In most cases, the school where you enroll will know what documents are required by the local Thai Immigration Office. Many of the language school websites note that four hours or more of study a week is sufficient to qualify for the extension of stay."

Does anyone have any personal experience with this? I would be studying (university) fulltime and am keen to do some volunteer work in the local community to help integrate and give something back, while on the other hand part of the reason to move would be the lifestyle. 

Learning Thai would be great! As I do plan to learn as much as possible and have heard its a difficult language to learn.

Are there 4 hour a week classes that are recognised for this ED visa that you are aware of? How much do they cost? Have people found 4 hours of classes a week enough to find the course useful in learning Thai?

Many thanks


----------

